# TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

A few months ago, my TT wouldn't start. There was power but the engine wouldn't turn over at all. I got a new battery and alternator for it. It ran. a couple of weeks later, it wouldn't start again. It's not my main car so i didn't drive it for awhile when it got cold out. I finally got around to fixing it. I found that there's a common problem with the brake light sensor draining power from the battery. I replaced it. It wouldn't start again but after trying, the car would beep three times. I also i noticed that the hvac lights flash and the odometer briefly flash FUSE. I checked all the little fuses on the side of the dash and by the battery, and they were flash. Are there other fuses i should check? I realize that the battery may have been drained and i will have to get a new one. Could a bad battery cause the fuse, hvac lights flashing and the beeping?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (SungTT)*

bad batteries cause any audi to do all kinds of things! Like litterally if the battery is slightly too low the car starts acting goofy. 
however it sounds like the real problem is finding what is draining the battery.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

got a new battery and it seems like it's good now. i'll have to wait until tomorrow to really see if that worked and the brake light sensor fixed the draining problem.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (SungTT)*

yea i mean i guess if the brake sensor completely shorted out it would certainly drain the bat.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

Looks like That wasn't the problem. I have no idea what to do now to fix it. I may have to bring it to the stealership.


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (SungTT)*

Bad alternator? Do you have access to VAGCOM?


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (bauch1425)*

I got a new alternator and 2 new batteries. I don't have access to vagcom.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (SungTT)*

thats too bad I was just in long island last week.
I am having a similar issue. No crank at all but plenty of power for everything else.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (225TTRoadster)*

an i know this is a few months old...but SungTT is the guy who started the TT gallery page that is stickied. I haven't seen you post in a long time I thought your TT died or something








I guess it did in a way, hope you get that little shít problem fixed.


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (ShockwaveCS)*

after trying to fix the TT for months and even spending thousands at the dealer, the TT could not be fixed. i ended up trading it in for a genesis coupe.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (SungTT)*

That sucks.....still wondering what it was. Starter?


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: TT won't start...beeping and flashing sounds (QuaTTro_225)*

not the starter. i'm not sure what it was. some kind of a leak. I replaced the starter, alternator, 2 new batteries, brake light switch, 9 various sensors and still didn't work right. i used all genuine Audi parts too.


----------

